# Game Thread: Orlando vs Memphis



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

LINK

WHERE: TD Waterhouse Centre.

RECORDS: Magic 0-1; Grizzlies 0-1.

BROADCASTS: TV -- Sun Sports; Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish language: 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: The Magic were whipped 90-78 by Indiana in their season-opener Wednesday night, scoring just 35 points in the second half, including 15 in the final period. . . . F Hedo Turkoglu scored 14 points and played 37 minutes in his first start this season for the injured F Grant Hill. . . . G Steve Francis closed in on a triple-double, scoring 15 points, nine rebounds and seven assists.

GRIZZLIES UPDATE: The Grizzlies also played a contender in their opener, losing to the Miami Heat 97-78. . . . While Pau Gasol and Mike Miller return, the Griz are a new team. They were not only treading water in the brutal Western Conference, but were struggling with chemistry last season. Club President Jerry West blew it up, trading Jason Williams, Bonzi Wells and James Posey. Stromile Swift and Earl Watson left as free agents. . . . Miller, the former Magic draft pick who was traded to Memphis, is coming off the bench. He scored just seven points in the first game.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: The Magic have far more favorable matchups against the Grizzlies than they did against the Pacers. But they need to find ways to score points without Hill and Keyon Dooling.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando looking to get the W tonight. Should be a better game for Orlando. Dwight should have an easier time against Memphis than Indy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Somebody lit a fire under Francis. 5-5 so far.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Good to have you back for this game JNice. From the way things have been going I think we're going to pull out W in this one. Memphis looks pretty sloppy out there.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> Good to have you back for this game JNice. From the way things have been going I think we're going to pull out W in this one. Memphis looks pretty sloppy out there.



Been pretty busy at work so haven't had much "board" time. 

I hope we can pull this one out. I don't want to see 0-2.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Too much basketball on TV, especially with the free league pass preview. Somebody want to come over and make me dinner so I don't miss anything?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Dwight's shot blocking has been nice so far. 

That offensive foul call on Stevenson was total BS.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

This team is ridiculously bad at getting the ball inside to Dwight. 5 or 6 possessions in a row where Orlando does nothing on offense and not once do they look inside to feed the ball to Dwight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Half-time 43-40 Memphis.

Strange substitution patterns. Dwight taken out with 3-4 mins left in the 2nd quarter and didn't come back. Why? I wonder if Hill was saving fouls for Dwight. Though he did only have 1.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

51-48 Memphis with 8 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

you guys and your avatars are killing me. 
no league pass (i live in oregon) and don't wanna spring for the $20 audio.

x-factor, that's the best avatar ever 

oh well, go magic!

so i was reading slam's links the other day and they mentioned that dwight howard is rediculously bigger. he's already looking bigger and stronger than jermaine oneal. and it's only his 2nd year. now, i havent seen pictures of dwight lately, so what's you guys' take?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This team has got to be the worst team I have ever seen defending the 3. No matter how poorly a team shoots the 3, if they play us, its a guaranteed 8 to 10 make night for them.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> you guys and your avatars are killing me.
> no league pass (i live in oregon) and don't wanna spring for the $20 audio.
> 
> x-factor, that's the best avatar ever
> ...


He looks about an inch and a half taller, and has put on 15 pounds of muscle over the offseason according to the broadcasters of our game against Indiana. He's noticeably bigger though to answer your question.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

70-64 Memphis, a minute into the 4th quarter.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic pull within 2. Nelson looks a little shook up after that collision with Gasol.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> you guys and your avatars are killing me.
> no league pass (i live in oregon) and don't wanna spring for the $20 audio.
> 
> x-factor, that's the best avatar ever
> ...



Dwight looked noticeably bigger than Jermaine Oneal in the game against Indiana. He is gonna be a beast. A little foul trouble tonight, plus inept post passing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> Magic pull within 2. Nelson looks a little shook up after that collision with Gasol.



How about that shot Battier took to the head? His head was leaking blood.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

that's a lot of blood for the first 3 games. 

iverson getting clipped the other night, theo ratliff getting his nose whacked by garnett, raja bell getting a cut lip and now battier.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> that's a lot of blood for the first 3 games.
> 
> iverson getting clipped the other night, theo ratliff getting his nose whacked by garnett, raja bell getting a cut lip and now battier.



Yeah, I saw that deal with Raja last night. Kobe is pretty lucky that for the most part the shot he took missed, otherwise he'd probably be suspended. He threw quite and elbow/forearm into Bell's head but it just missed.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

5:12 to go. Magic down 5. Howard with 5 fouls. Battier with 8 stitches to his funky looking noggin.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> 5:12 to go. Magic down 5. Howard with 5 fouls. *Battier with 8 stitches to his funky looking noggin.*


:laugh: Yeah that was a quite nasty accident.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando 1-8 from 3. Orlando really needs a guard that is a legitimate 3 point threat.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

We have got to get a passing PG next offseason if we want to see Howard progress. I mean Francis, Nelson and Stevenson seem to just dribble the ball forever and when they try to pass to Howard in the post it looks pathetic. 

Any way I'm still trying to figure out why in the hell we are setting up none 3P shooters to shoot 3P shots? Stupid Brian Hill. :dead:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard has been a bust so far. I know it's only two games, but... 6 rebounds the first night, and only 5 tonight? I don't expect him to score 50 points every night, but I sure as hell expect him to rebound the damn ball.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard has been a bust so far. I know it's only two games, but... 6 rebounds the first night, and only 5 tonight? I don't expect him to score 50 points every night, but I sure as hell expect him to rebound the damn ball.


Hard to get rebounds when the other team is shooting 50% from 3P land and 48% FG.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Hard to get rebounds when the other team is shooting 50% from 3P land and 48% FG.



True ... plus, in fairness to Dwight, he is no longer a secret. Everybody has been talking about him over the summer and before the season. No doubt in my mind that part of the other teams focus before these first couple games has been on keeping Dwight off the boards. I've been watching pretty close and he is really getting bodied up and pushed around down there right now. He'll figure it out. That being said, *never* should have gotten rid of Clifford Ray. That was as dumb as letting go of Zaza for absolutely freaking nothing.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

And that is the game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> True ... plus, in fairness to Dwight, he is no longer a secret. Everybody has been talking about him over the summer and before the season. No doubt in my mind that part of the other teams focus before these first couple games has been on keeping Dwight off the boards. I've been watching pretty close and he is really getting bodied up and pushed around down there right now. He'll figure it out. That being said, *never* should have gotten rid of Clifford Ray.


Well we are talking about Magic management, the worst management in the NBA. Well maybe the Clippers have them beat, but they are up there for worst in the league. This team is about budget. You have great coaches out there and we bring in bargin base. You have great college players in the draft and we draft a guy from Europe who won't play for another 4 years, if ever. 

If not for management, the Magic would have probably won a title or two already.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight's offense seems to be improved at least. He looked a lot more smooth and confident tonight on the offensive end than he did all of last season. The rebounding should come around, but it's been disheartening so far.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Somebody tell Gasol I found his volleyball...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Another pathetic loss. Is it too early to start calling for Hill's head? I mean this team was together all of last year and we are getting beat by double digits at home. Pathetic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Dwight's offense seems to be improved at least. He looked a lot more smooth and confident tonight on the offensive end than he did all of last season. The rebounding should come around, but it's been disheartening so far.



His offense has been ok .. I think he is trying too hard to be a post-up player right now. I'd prefer to see him turn and face more. Take the ball off the dribble against these guys and pop an occasional jumper. 

He has been getting himself good looks in the post but he just hasn't been hitting them. Pretty tough matchup in the first game against JO though.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Dissapointing loss today. I thought we had a really good chance at winning this one coming into the game, but we just didn't get enough breaks.
*Memphis- 94*
*Orlando- 85*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> Dissapointing loss today. I thought we had a really good chance at winning this one coming into the game, but we just didn't get enough breaks.
> *Memphis- 94*
> *Orlando- 85*



Yeah, 3 point shooting killed us. 3 pt shooting with a side dose of Gasol.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> Yeah, 3 point shooting killed us. 3 pt shooting with a side dose of Gasol.


Two strait games, 3 point shooting has bit us in the ***. Both us shooting the three poorly, and our oppnent hitting them one after another.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> Two strait games, 3 point shooting has bit us in the ***. Both us shooting the three poorly, and our oppnent hitting them one after another.



Petition the NBA to remove the 3pt line? Sounds like an idea.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> Petition the NBA to remove the 3pt line? Sounds like an idea.


I don't think that would go down too well with Peja Stojakovic and company.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Wow just saw the highlight of Battier/Cato. That looked disgusting - straight out of a movie. And Pau Gasol needs to shave. He looks soooooo dirty. At least when Leinhart grew his beard out, it looked somewhat kept. Blah blah blah...both teams played hard.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Orlando looking to get the W tonight. Should be a better game for Orlando. Dwight should have an easier time against Memphis than Indy.


Gasol is on a mission.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Don't totally blame the loss on 3pt shooting. We were in the game the entire time, and with 7 minutes left in the 4th quarter, each foul we were going to be shooting foul shots. Can you explain why Steve, DeShawn, and Hedo kept taking outside shots? Uhh... drive, or get the ball to Howard, Cato, or Battie and get 3 point opportunities. That's why we lost the game -- poor execution down the stretch. Hopefully we can rebound today vs Washington, but I doubt it. This team needs to prove it can execute late in the game before I start believing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jskudera said:


> Don't totally blame the loss on 3pt shooting. We were in the game the entire time, and with 7 minutes left in the 4th quarter, each foul we were going to be shooting foul shots. Can you explain why Steve, DeShawn, and Hedo kept taking outside shots? Uhh... drive, or get the ball to Howard, Cato, or Battie and get 3 point opportunities. That's why we lost the game -- poor execution down the stretch. Hopefully we can rebound today vs Washington, but I doubt it. This team needs to prove it can execute late in the game before I start believing.


That's what Brian Hill was saying after the game. Too many jumpshots and not enough driving. 

We are really missing Grant's 18-20 ppg on 50% shooting right now. Not to mention is passing.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> That's what Brian Hill was saying after the game. Too many jumpshots and not enough driving.
> 
> We are really missing Grant's 18-20 ppg on 50% shooting right now. Not to mention is passing.


When is Grant expected to start playing this season? We're missing him badly right now.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

X-Factor said:


> When is Grant expected to start playing this season? We're missing him badly right now.


 Hopefully in a few weeks...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> When is Grant expected to start playing this season? We're missing him badly right now.



..



> Magic Assistant General Manager Otis Smith doesn't expect forward Grant Hill -- recovering from hernia surgery -- to play again until mid-December.
> 
> Hill had surgery Monday. The prognosis was for 3-6 weeks, and Smith said, "I was always thinking six all along.
> 
> "It's not one of those things we want to hurry and rush him back. It will be six weeks before he's able to do what he's used to doing."


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> ..
> Magic Assistant General Manager Otis Smith doesn't expect forward Grant Hill -- recovering from hernia surgery -- to play again until mid-December.
> 
> Hill had surgery Monday. The prognosis was for 3-6 weeks, and Smith said, "I was always thinking six all along.
> ...


Oh great.


----------

